# Well, THIS just happened....



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I watch a bit of YouTube, and saw this video yesterday... 






it reminded me of a situation where one of my prep Group guys (let’s call him Fred) got into it with one of our clueless neighbors (Fred is a SWAT officer in a nearby community, who can be super friendly, but super intense). He is a full blown (closet) prepper. He used to live on an off-grid homestead, which isn’t a secret, but his current preps have never been discussed outside of our inner circle. But we live in a nice neighborhood, and the neighbors all socialize and are friendly (for the most part).

This last summer, at our neighborhood pool, this clueless (the media isnt biased, and the government has our best interest) lady in our neighborhood commented loudly about how if the SHTF, she’s taking her family to Fred’s house. This lady assumed that because Fred used to live off grid, he likely had a stockpile of supplies, so she assumed she was going to his house... Fred (who actually gets along with this lady and her family), made a snarky comment about how if there was an apocalypse, unwanted guests would just turn into human sand bags (insinuating they’d get shot and piled up sand bag style to provide protection for his front entry). Now, Fred was saying it in a joking way, but the clueless neighbor has never broached the subject again, nor gone around the neighborhood telling people she’s going to Freds house.. lol.

fast forward to last night. The Mrs and I were hanging out with our closest (non-prepper friends). These folks know about a small portion of my preps. Some things are impossible to keep from family (and close friends). They know of my basement pantry, which holds a few months of food. They know I’m into 2A stuff, they know I’m safety/security/survivalist minded to a degree. they also (along with my wife) have normalcy bias to some degree. They dont see the same dangers, and they feel prepping is one of those kooky things nut job people on that show do with bunkers and gas masks, and they don’t believe anything bad will ever happen. However, with the craziness of 2020, and how the BLM/Antifa riots struck close to home for us (and the TP shortage as an example), my wife was cool with me stocking up on a few extra weeks of food and supplies. 

So Last night, my wife brings up our recent reorganization of our storage room (just consolidating boxes, getting stuff ready to donate or sell at a garage sale). Essentially we are creating a ton more space, which my wife tells our close friends that it will allow us to store even more apocalypse “bunker” supplies. one of our friends says she knows where she’s coming if the SHTF... and I JUST got done watching that video above. Lol. 

Now, these friends are also friends with Fred. The wife is former Military, and just retired after 20+ years in LE. She’s not squeamish so I retell the story about Fred telling the clueless neighbor what he’d do if she showed up, I reiterate that Fred is a pretty secretive guy, and has never told anyone about having stockpiles of supplies, and that the other neighbor just assumed. He is swat and it’s obv that he’s prob got guns and such. I also then made the point that if Fred HAD food and such, if the SHTF, how’s he gonna share it with the neighborhood? our good friends had an epiphany and commented ”ya, if Fred had two weeks of food stored up, and the neighbors showed up, he’d only have one week of food”. And I retorted “that’s assuming that the clueless neighbor never told anyone else that Fred has a stockpile, because the entire neighborhood could start showing up at his door with their hands out”. i also said “that’s why you don’t talk about having stockpiles of food”... then I told our friends they’re more than welcome to come by if the SHTF, but they better have their own food, cuz we don’t have enough. 

it was a small conversation during a crazy night of dinner, dice and drinking. But I thought it funny given how I’d just watched the video about people saying “I’m coming to your house”.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm with Fred. My sister is like that. Ultra liberal and she would be the first one showing up looking for a handout. Nope.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Talk publicly about your stores, your firearms and other things to keep you safe and/or alive...at your own peril.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Wear something Bright Orange so I can see you coming"...is one of my comments to folks who mention they are coming to my place post SHTF...

Some of them actually reply with bubble-headed retarded shit like, "Yeah, that makes sense, wouldn't want to get shot".

I just chuckle...


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I love the sand bag idea. 😁😁 but then again. I do need some extra speed bumps and fertilizer as well.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Preps? 

Stored food, water, first aid supplies, ammo, extra lanterns, cleaning supplies, canning supplies, 10 years worth of matches and lamp oil, kerosene, stoves and heaters, 3 dozen small bottles of propane, 4 x 20 lb tanks of the same, extra clothes, blankets, black out curtains, lockpick set, sillcock wrenches, bolt cutters and numerous hand tools, comms and solar battery charger back ups, EMP hardened containers, 100's of pdf'd manuals on external hard drives on everything from teaching school to building a bridge, full kit load out and BOB bags...........................................

I have no idea what you guys are talking about? What is this prepping thing you speak of?

If it goes bad and the lights are out at my house that means nobody is home behind those blackout curtains. Move along folks nothing to see here.

Godspeed


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Robie said:


> Talk publicly about your stores, your firearms and other things to keep you safe and/or alive...at your own peril.


i completely agree. But while opsec is paramount, our community is very close knit (in general). It’s hard to keep secrets here.. which is why my wife only knows about 10% of my preps. He he. 

Neighbors are always gossiping and socializing.. the events of 2020 were hot topics, and riots and looters making their way into our community was often discussed. Given that most of my prep group (which not even our wives know about) are mostly cops and military folk, we get brought into these conversations often. People assume that we are the go to folk to stand up against rioters and looters, that we have some inside intel, or that we have lots of guns and ammo stockpiled... during the summer of 2020, I was approached by half a dozen neighbors who had never owned guns, wanting advice on their first gun purchase. Some things are just “out there”... my skill and mindset (just like with Fred), is hard to conceal with neighbors that have known me for a dozen years. I’m no super hero, no secret identity. My resume is well known.

Just like with Fred, people assume I’m fairly well prepared. I don’t talk about it, but if im asked, people would see right through me saying “nah, I don’t have anything stockpiled”. I tend to deflect with “ya, after the TP shortage, I bought a few extra food items (maybe an extra week‘s worth) to keep on hand”. And I remind them I heard that FEMA recommends stocking up a months worth of food. And I suggest they probably should start grabbing some extra food. 

my biggest prep is my group... we are all very security minded and understand the issues with those who haven’t prepared. We all have each other’s backs, and though our reputations certainly have some downsides, they also work to deter anyone who might know us from trying to take our stuff by force. Anyone inside our neighborhood with the ability to make a serious go, is already in our group. Anyone from outside our neighborhood who attempts it, will need a lot of firepower.

i really like the “wear something bright” comment.... lol. I might have to steal that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Unfortunately, I tend to think that even with people you think you can trust.....if a real, true-to-life SHTF, apocalypse scenario happened and people watched their own kids starving....they will do whatever they deem necessary to keep their children alive.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Robie said:


> Unfortunately, I tend to think that even with people you think you can trust.....if a real, true-to-life SHTF, apocalypse scenario happened and people watched their own kids starving....they will do whatever they deem necessary to keep their children alive.


I think you are correct in this. Which is one reason that membership into our secret prep group requires we each be similarly situated. Granted, we all have particular skill sets of value, and certain equipment that will be useful, but similarly situated means a crap ton of long term food. This way, we don’t have to worry about our “trusted” buddy running out of food And turning into a security risk.

as an example of complimentary skills, I’m a damn fine shot. I’ve won competitions, I can hold my own.. I’ve taught FA’s classes... but two of our group are snipers (SWAT and Military). When these guys start talking firearms and shooting, I STFU and listen to what they have to say. When it comes to security, structure hardening, comms, or hand to hand self defense, they shut up. Lol. We all bring different skills. My one buddy knows a crap ton about farming, so we will keep him around . 

One member of our group is an F16 pilot, and he’s pretty useless, lol. I think he did SEAR training, but meh... lol. We tell him the only reason we keep him around is his wife is a combat trauma doc... ha ha. we are all pretty close, we all have each other’s backs, and we are similarly situated. Yes, we do give each other a ton of shit...

We do have a number of useful lemmings in our neighborhood. Folks who have decent resources or skills that might come in handy if the SHTF for realz. and though we organize these other folks via monthly ”guys beer nights“ in the neighborhood, we don’t trust them enough to bring them into the inner fold. If this sounds all cloak and dagger, it isn’t. Its just layers (tiers) or organization in the neighborhood. After the events of 2020, a number of more patriotic guys started gathering for beers, discussing politics and current events. its developing networks of like minded folks who don’t believe the government is coming to save everyone (without significant strings attached).


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Of course everyone has had that person/persons who say "I know where to go if anything ever happens".

Unless your a hermit and have no family it's hard to completely hide the fact that you may be a little more prepared than most people. 

It's no secret to people who know me that I'm into guns and a big supporter of 2A. So even though I don't necessarily mention my preps most people just assume because I have guns that they would be coming to my house. 

Of course it's almost always said in a joking manner but you know in the back of their minds if something really did happen it would become a serious thought. 

That being said I thought at the beginning of the video he said it was going to be about his huge, super-sized, XL, monster bugout bag. That's only like a 40L bag and he never even brought it up again until the end of the video.....


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> ... at the beginning of the video he said it was going to be about his huge, super-sized, XL, monster bugout bag. That's only like a 40L bag and he never even brought it up again until the end of the video.....


ya, the video wasn’t ground breaking for me.. but it did get me thinking.

Ya know, prior to 2020, I can’t recall the last time someone thought to mention “I’m coming to your house”... but then, isn’t THAT fact telling? The mere fact SHTF stuff is coming up in regular conversations... that more people are aware something is not quite right, even if they don’t really believe it will happen (normalcy bias)... telling...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tell them to get a gun, and to go buy groceries while the Sun is shining. Because when the night comes, you will be busy, and there won’t be any room for boarders.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

The video was ok in my opinion.


----------



## danaben (Feb 23, 2021)

It's funny how things keep going around. Back in the ancient of times in 1999 when Y2K was a giant worry, I corresponded with a number of people by using AOL (almost as old as cuneiform now). One of those was an HVAC/plumber type who installed generators among other things. He reported that one of his customers asked him what kind of generator he had at his place. His reply was, "I don't have one. I know where every good generator is, and I keep a 12 ga. shotgun." He never did admit to having a generator or any other prep of his own.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> Of course everyone has had that person/persons who say "I know where to go if anything ever happens".
> 
> Unless your a hermit and have no family it's hard to completely hide the fact that you may be a little more prepared than most people.
> 
> ...


After a year of being a hermit (I can count on 1 hand the people that have been on my mountain), I actually am thinking of who I would want in SHTF. 2 of us can’t defend the whole perimeter. Got enough protection, enough beds, Just not enough trigger pullers.

I am thinking about bumping up my stores to accommodate some trigger pullers.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

2020 Convert said:


> After a year of being a hermit (I can count on 1 hand the people that have been on my mountain), I actually am thinking of who I would want in SHTF. 2 of us can’t defend the whole perimeter. Got enough protection, enough beds, Just not enough trigger pullers.
> 
> I am thinking about bumping up my stores to accommodate some trigger pullers.


This has been part of our prep group discussions. We have a number of trigger pullers, but we have more than one entry point into the neighborhood. Like most folks, we're bugging IN, but We will need to rely on a number of our neighbors to man gate/entry points 24/7. If it gets too crazy, and the neighborhood becomes unsafe (or unprotectable), then and only then do we bug out to one of our cabins. These cabins are well situated, but it's gotta be bad before we leave the comforts of home. Buggin out is a couple hour journey, and a convoy of trucks towing trailers is not without risk. 

Living on a mountain homestead has some appeal right now...


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> This has been part of our prep group discussions. We have a number of trigger pullers, but we have more than one entry point into the neighborhood. Like most folks, we're bugging IN, but We will need to rely on a number of our neighbors to man gate/entry points 24/7. If it gets too crazy, and the neighborhood becomes unsafe (or unprotectable), then and only then do we bug out to one of our cabins. These cabins are well situated, but it's gotta be bad before we leave the comforts of home. Buggin out is a couple hour journey, and a convoy of trucks towing trailers is not without risk.
> 
> Living on a mountain homestead has some appeal right now...


I am the first place after a 3 mile drive. I know I shouldn’t have worry too much, but I am the first place In a 1 point entry To the neighborhood.  Bugging out doesn’t seem to be the best idea, except in wildfire. Most people would want to bug out here.

My 13 neighbors, worthless except for an old rancher and Deputy Sherrif. The rest are clueless. 

I am trying to decide which of 2 groups would be best. Medical (but maybe not human) professionals or some family friends. Those are the current choices but probably not the best trigger pullers but are the closest people to us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> This has been part of our prep group discussions. We have a number of trigger pullers, but we have more than one entry point into the neighborhood. Like most folks, we're bugging IN, but We will need to rely on a number of our neighbors to man gate/entry points 24/7. If it gets too crazy, and the neighborhood becomes unsafe (or unprotectable), then and only then do we bug out to one of our cabins. These cabins are well situated, but it's gotta be bad before we leave the comforts of home. Buggin out is a couple hour journey, and a convoy of trucks towing trailers is not without risk.
> 
> Living on a mountain homestead has some appeal right now...


I am wanted at two very good places but I am prepping for staying in place. If I can leave, great, but there is no certainty that I can go because there is no certainty that the S hitting the fan will allow it. Prepping for all angels is necessary.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

People turn into good little socialists when you have something they do not. Never mind they had the same opportunity to prepare and spent their time and money else where. Best way to protect you and yours is to keep quite about what you do and what you have. If some one it not able or willing to contribute they are dead wood. 

In SHTF if you turn away people who know you have stuff be prepared for an all out assault to take your stuff. Human sand bags is probably the way to go to protect yourself and your family. Harsh but risky not to.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Trihonda, exmilitary persons are worth having around, if you can trust them. Sounds like a potentially good exchange... I'd offer my rice and beans for that.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Annie said:


> @Trihonda, exmilitary persons are worth having around, if you can trust them. Sounds like a potentially good exchange... I'd offer my rice and beans for that.


I agree. However, it's even better to have the military folks onboard from the start, AND to ensure they have the same (similar) food preps as you. That way, it's much easier to collaborate and share other resources when you aren't envisioning every bag of rice you give away is fewer meals YOUR family can eat.

That all said, I've factored in extra food and survival kits into my preps. When my good friends and neighbors (who are good people) come by with their kids, I can toss them a spare prepackaged 5g bucket with rice/beans/etc all sealed up with mylar. Won't sustain them forever, but it's something. I don't have many of these neighbor kits, so I'd likely reserve them for folks who are helping out around the neighborhood, etc...


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Sounds like Fred is planning to kill the neighborhood after SHTF. I’d watch Fred close......


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Sounds like Fred is planning to kill the neighborhood after SHTF. I’d watch Fred close......


LOL, very true.... I watch him like a hawk! But I don't think he'll kill anyone, so long as they don't try to take his preps. 

I think there's roughly 500 homes in our extended development. I am willing to bet that only 5% or less are prepping. So, that's a lot of hungry people that will come knocking if they realize he has food... That's why we have a MAG. Luckily our MAG all lives within 2 blocks of each other. We all have comms, and a few of us have sight lines on each others' houses.


----------

